
Show HN:Develope while you design with persP - Mike_Andreuzza
https://www.persp.info/
======
karmakaze
I'm probably not the target audience so take my comments with a grain of salt:

\- the landing page is very busy (visually noisy?) with simultaneously moving
elements that distract from each other

\- I had no idea that 'popout' icon at the top would open a video window

\- highlighted words on the page don't link or directly associate with more
detailed sections (e.g. media actors, components, etc.

I suppose the lack of details may be intentional to force downloads before you
can find out if it might be useful to you. Even one high-res non-animated
zoom-able image might have been more useful to me.

Good luck with your product.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
Hey karmakaze,

Is not my product i just posted it here because I thought it could be useful
to some.

I cosign what you said, it needs more information.

Have a great day.

